# Newbie w/ questions regarding marriage...



## DLeighD (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi all...been reading this forum on occasion and have seen a few questions raised about non Portuguese citizens marrying Portuguese citizens in Portugal. The questions I've seen were by people relocating to Portugal.
My case is somewhat different, at least at the moment. I'm an American (parents and grandparents born in Portugal) who will be marrying a Portuguese citizen that I've known the better part of 40 years. Our intent is for us to marry in Portugal, during one of my vacations there, but I will be returning home alone. He will remain there due to caring for his elderly father (who is too old to travel and has no desire to move), and I will return here to the states, making visits back to Lisbon. Though I would love to be able to stay with him in Portugal, at this point I am not nearly fluent in Portuguese and finding employment would be impossible!! I've already tried!!
Though I've done a fair share of research via the web, I am wondering if there is a downside to marrying there, with me not remaining there. Is anyone aware of any rules that would preclude us from being allowed to marry if my intent isn't to remain there permanently with my husband?? Obviously the intent in the future is to reside together, but that cannot happen quite yet.
We've considered marrying in the states but he would not be able to make the trip here for quite some time and our intent is to possibly marry during my vacation there next spring. 
Many thanks, in advance, for any insight.


----------

